# Rice Bran



## warthog (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone ever used Rice Bran as a supplement for their goats.

Pepper, poor thing, is looking very skinny after weaning chops, and whilst she is getting an increased grain amount, hay 24/7 and browsing from say 7am to 4pm, weight gain is very slow.

I know the Mennonite lady I bought these goats from over 12 months ago, gave them rice bran.

I have googled it, and it is used for livestock, particularly horses.

I realise it cannot be used as a sole food, the ca/p is waaaaaaaaaaaaay out.

Just wondered if anyone had any thoughts or ideas.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 4, 2010)

I decided to go with wheat bran to increase weight on my doe because the rice bran was too expensive.  The wheat bran did a great job!


----------



## warthog (Oct 4, 2010)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I decided to go with wheat bran to increase weight on my doe because the rice bran was too expensive.  The wheat bran did a great job!


Been to the feed mill today, couldn't get rice bran, so have got some wheat bran.

How much did you give yours, and was it in addition to her normal ration.

Many thanks.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 4, 2010)

For fattening her up, you could also add more corn to her grain ration, or top dress her feed with a few tablespoons of corn oil a day. I don't know if that would be cheaper for you than the bran, but it's another suggestion for you. I've got a skinny milker too, she becomes a skeleton if I cut back on her corn and oil!


----------



## warthog (Oct 4, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> For fattening her up, you could also add more corn to her grain ration, or top dress her feed with a few tablespoons of corn oil a day. I don't know if that would be cheaper for you than the bran, but it's another suggestion for you. I've got a skinny milker too, she becomes a skeleton if I cut back on her corn and oil!


Thanks, I will certainly try that too.  Been a little bit iffy about upping the corn, all this talk about bloat, but I'm sure if anyone saw her at the moment, they would think I was starving her, poor thing.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 4, 2010)

Can you get some cheap veggies, especially root veggies like beets or rutabagas?  Add them gradually.  They condition a goat wonderfully and safely.  You need to chop them.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 5, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> aggieterpkatie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it was in addition to her regular ration.  Honestly I never weighed it because it's so light and fluffy, but I would put at least 2 big handfuls (using both hands as scoops) in her feed twice a day.  I mixed it in with her textured grain (sweet feed).  You may find it helps to slightly wet it down.  It goes everywhere...


----------



## warthog (Oct 5, 2010)

freemotion said:
			
		

> Can you get some cheap veggies, especially root veggies like beets or rutabagas?  Add them gradually.  They condition a goat wonderfully and safely.  You need to chop them.


All the veggies here at the moment are ultra expensive, they are imported either for US or Mexico.  I am trying to get some of my own into the ground, because eventually I want to get them more or less off grain and onto veggies.


----------



## warthog (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes it certainly is light and fluffy, maybe I will try wetting it down with the corn oil.

I feel so sorry for her at the moment, she is so skinny, no other problems, active, alert, just her usual herd queen attitude.   But oh so skinny, we will get there, I will put some weight back on her and get her looking her pretty self once again.

One of my other does is due in another week so


----------



## warthog (Oct 18, 2010)

I am still not happy about Pepper, she has put on a little weight, but not much.  Chops is all but weaned, he trys to get a quick drink now and then but she wont let him have more than a couple of sucks.

Anyhow tonight she refused her grain point blank, not like her at all.  I tried her with a little bit of papaya, she ate some, but normally she would have hoovered it all down in seconds.

Went out and cut a load of branches, leaves etc, she was nibbling on some but not with her usual gusto.  Seems a little bit, well it's almost like she is worn out, poor soul.  It has been an extremely hot day, and maybe that has something to do with it, but I am not messing about or taking any chances, I will call the vet first thing in the morning and ask her to come out.

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## elevan (Oct 18, 2010)

Ah poor Pepper!

Hope things look up tomorrow.  Keep us posted!


----------



## warthog (Oct 19, 2010)

see new thread 'Pepper is now well under diseases.


----------

